# Mowing Machine keys



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have acquired a Husqvarna mowing machine, one of those you sit on and ride around on , but it came without a key.
Can we get a key from a garden centre and is it a one-size-fits-all key?


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought the keys would all be the same but you may be able to get a replacement from the manufacturer if the ignition has any serial numbers etc although you might have to take things apart to find it.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

In the UK they are very universal - many mowers are stolen because so many people have a key that will fit so they are easy to ride away


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

hah exactly why I thought they wouldn't be universal.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

sadly it is true - I don't think they are actually supposed to be but they are a tiny silly little thing usually - our service people used to just rock up and take it away without us needing to be there and they were the ones that told us about it and that we should keep it chained up at the very least


----------



## Balandraa (Jun 4, 2011)

If you cant find one , its easy to simply reroute the current ignition, take the barrel off, extend ignition wires to a "hidden" point on mower and fit a toggle switch that will be a few €, hide it anywhere on the mower you like .It works , did it to an old one 7 yrs ago and still going strong ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We have acquired a Husqvarna mowing machine, one of those you sit on and ride around on , but it came without a key.
> Can we get a key from a garden centre and is it a one-size-fits-all key?


No help from me, just a vision of you bumping round your garden on said mower, OLA running behind barking, OH watching from a sunbed...........:rofl:

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> No help from me, just a vision of you bumping round your garden on said mower, OLA running behind barking, OH watching from a sunbed...........:rofl:
> 
> Jo xxxx


Oh Jo...how you sum people up so well


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Balandraa said:


> If you cant find one , its easy to simply reroute the current ignition, take the barrel off, extend ignition wires to a "hidden" point on mower and fit a toggle switch that will be a few €, hide it anywhere on the mower you like .It works , did it to an old one 7 yrs ago and still going strong ...



To which I can only reply
I am a mere helpless woman..
Can't I just buy a replacement from the Gardenb Centre?
I've seen these keys on ebay for under £2 but not sure if they are the right ones.
Thanks for the advice...I could tell our (male) gardener.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try this link, it may point you in the right direction,

Universal Tractor Keys (2-Pack)-PR3099001 at The Home Depot


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Try this link, it may point you in the right direction,
> 
> Universal Tractor Keys (2-Pack)-PR3099001 at The Home Depot


Thankyou


----------

